# My small collection Pleione



## Hakone (Feb 16, 2013)

today


----------



## Marc (Feb 16, 2013)

Which species are they?


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 16, 2013)

Cool, can't wait to see them blooming. Are they all different or the same?


----------



## Hakone (Feb 16, 2013)

Marc said:


> Which species are they?



albiflora
aurita
bulbocodioides
forrestii
grandiflora
praecox


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 16, 2013)

always like these


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 17, 2013)

Looking great!!!! Will be a wonderful flowerbed!!! Jean


----------



## Hakone (Feb 17, 2013)

and pleione limprichii in Garden today


----------



## Hakone (Feb 17, 2013)

Pleione präcox








Pleione maculata








Pleione maculate and pleione präcox


----------



## Marc (Feb 17, 2013)

Hakone said:


> albiflora
> aurita
> bulbocodioides
> forrestii
> ...



Any specific reason why you potted them together in one big tray?


----------



## Hakone (Feb 17, 2013)

Hello Marc,

I planted the same varieties 2012 in my garden. December 2012 I have another 50 Plants the same varietes , I put them in fridge. Now them together in one big tray is little work and I did not have enough space on windowsill.
When Pleione ( 2012 ) survived the winter 2012/2013 in my garden, I will this 50 Pleione in the fall 2013 planting in the garden. My goal is Pleion and Cypripedium as ground cover in my garden .


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 17, 2013)

That will be some beautiful ground cover!


----------



## Hakone (Mar 5, 2013)

today


----------



## NYEric (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 6, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## Hakone (Mar 9, 2013)

today


----------



## Secundino (Mar 9, 2013)

Two days? Maybe three? Thats thrilling....


----------



## Hakone (Mar 9, 2013)

root


----------



## Hakone (Mar 12, 2013)

Nr. 1 Pleione x barbarae


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 12, 2013)

Very beautiful!


----------



## Paphman910 (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice. keep us updated.


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 13, 2013)

Lovely bloom !!!! Jean


----------



## Hakone (Mar 13, 2013)




----------



## Hakone (Mar 13, 2013)

*Nr. 2*

pleione x barbarae


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 13, 2013)

very nice


----------



## Hakone (Mar 16, 2013)

another Nr.3 pleione x barbarae


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 17, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## Hakone (Mar 19, 2013)

pleione x confusa in bud


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2013)

I'm curious. Why does your media look so dry?


----------



## Hakone (Mar 21, 2013)

pleione x confusa Golden Gate HCC/AOS


----------



## wjs2nd (Mar 21, 2013)

Wow, looks like the bloom will be big.


----------



## Hakone (Mar 24, 2013)

Pleione x confusa Golden Gate HCC/AOS


----------



## Hakone (Mar 25, 2013)

update


----------



## Hakone (Mar 30, 2013)

update


----------



## Hakone (Apr 11, 2013)

outdoor now


----------



## Hakone (May 16, 2013)

Pleione yunanense


----------



## Hakone (May 16, 2013)

*Pleione limprichii*


----------



## Linus_Cello (May 16, 2013)

Gorgeous! 
Has anyone tried pleiones semi-hydro (and over-wintered them outdoors)?


----------



## NYEric (May 16, 2013)

I would think the root length would require a very shallow pot to uptake moisture.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 16, 2013)

You are doing a good job growing these, Hakone.


----------

